# Garmin forex series



## norcaldrifter (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with the different models? I'll be leading patrols and am looking for something small, readily accessible, and can provide a 10 digit grid to constantly update my pos rep during patrol. Also waypoints would be nice as well. I realize all the models can do that I am looking for experience with battery life and overall functionality of one vs the other.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 7, 2011)

I've only used the 101 mate.  It does what it needs to do, there was good thread on here a while back where Invisible J posted some good info.

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/handheld-gps.9584/


----------



## BearW (Jun 8, 2011)

401 is awesome.
And you can upload all your waypoints and routes with a mini USB to your GPS off your computer. Pretty handy instead of hand jamming all your waypoints in. I've had the screen crack and break on a few of mine though so i'd suggest mounting it to your rig instead of your wrist. The garmin HCX is another good one, but expensive-though it does do color maps and most cool stuff, like give you a hunting fishing calendar :)


----------



## norcaldrifter (Jun 8, 2011)

I appreciate the info. Is there another series or brand that is similar in design that anyone can recommend?


----------



## BearW (Jun 8, 2011)

No problem man, don't get lost.


----------

